

Tibet's Golden "Worm" - gruseom
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2012/08/tibetan-mushroom/finkel-text

======
Alex3917
This is interesting. If you're interested in getting somewhat comparable
medicinal effects, maitake mushrooms also have lots of beta glucans and
they're a lot of fun to pick. They're probably the best mushrooms for
beginners to pick because they taste good and they're virtually impossible to
mistake for anything else.

